# 2006 Need rear axle Control trailing Arm Hub belt and Bushing



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

My mechanic has been looking for this part for over a month. Can't find. He only uses new parts. Does anyone know where to find. I am in Winnipeg, Manitoba Canada. Searched this forum but no luck. Also, is it okay to drive with a cracked bushing? My mechanic says it's not a safety issue but I do feel some pull in the steering. I am an older woman so please give me info I can understand. My mechanic told me to do some searching myself online so I thought I'd start with your help. Thanks.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

I see that you have had no responses and I would think by now your issue has been resolved. But I have to be honest, if you are speaking of a 2006 Nissan XTrail what you describe makes no sense. The first generation XTrails (referred to as T30) were only marketed in Canada for the 2005 and 2006 model years. They have (what for Nissans) is a fairly unusual rear suspension, a multi-link type, and it does not have a true 'control arm' in the normal sense; I really can't even guess what "hub belt" refers to. The rear suspension of the 2006 XTrails has 3 components that have bushings at one or both ends. On each side is a radius rod (that is Nissan's description, you may find parts suppliers refer to them as 'trailing arms'), that runs from the body to the lower hub/axle assembly, and two parallel links (Nissan's descriptor), one forward link (so obviously the front and that can be found on parts suppliers as 'control arms') and a rear parallel link (to the rear, and also often sold by aftermarket suppliers as a 'control arm'). They both connect to the bottom of the hub/axle assembly and are anchored to brackets near the middle of the vehicle on what is called the subframe. When I rebuilt a 2006 XTrail that I bought in June of 2019 I had to replace both of the front parallel links because their bushings were bad, and in one case the bushing was totally blown out. Although driving the vehicle with bad bushings in the rear suspension would not likely cause major problems you might find the handling of the vehicle a little "off" in some situations and you should replace any element with bad bushings. I assume Manitoba doesn't have mandatory vehicle inspection but Nova Scotia (where I live) does and I am sure bad bushings in any suspension element, front or rear, will fail inspection. I had no trouble getting replacement front parallel links and The Wrench Monkey (and probably other suppliers) does have all of the parts you need (or by now needed, I guess).


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

DFSpencer said:


> I see that you have had no responses and I would think by now your issue has been resolved. But I have to be honest, if you are speaking of a 2006 Nissan XTrail what you describe makes no sense. The first generation XTrails (referred to as T30) were only marketed in Canada for the 2005 and 2006 model years. They have (what for Nissans) is a fairly unusual rear suspension, a multi-link type, and it does not have a true 'control arm' in the normal sense; I really can't even guess what "hub belt" refers to. The rear suspension of the 2006 XTrails has 3 components that have bushings at one or both ends. On each side is a radius rod (that is Nissan's description, you may find parts suppliers refer to them as 'trailing arms'), that runs from the body to the lower hub/axle assembly, and two parallel links (Nissan's descriptor), one forward link (so obviously the front and that can be found on parts suppliers as 'control arms') and a rear parallel link (to the rear, and also often sold by aftermarket suppliers as a 'control arm'). They both connect to the bottom of the hub/axle assembly and are anchored to brackets near the middle of the vehicle on what is called the subframe. When I rebuilt a 2006 XTrail that I bought in June of 2019 I had to replace both of the front parallel links because their bushings were bad, and in one case the bushing was totally blown out. Although driving the vehicle with bad bushings in the rear suspension would not likely cause major problems you might find the handling of the vehicle a little "off" in some situations and you should replace any element with bad bushings. I assume Manitoba doesn't have mandatory vehicle inspection but Nova Scotia (where I live) does and I am sure bad bushings in any suspension element, front or rear, will fail inspection. I had no trouble getting replacement front parallel links and The Wrench Monkey (and probably other suppliers) does have all of the parts you need (or by now needed, I guess).


I can only tell you what the repair guy told me that I am missing a bushing on my rear axle trailing arm. He said he would orer the part or parts but he can't find them (that's what he said).If you had a drawing or a picture, it would help me. I am a woman who depends on repair guys to fix things.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

A lot of X-Trail parts are dealer only. Sometimes if it's a bushing that is needed you have to replace an entire component including the bushing.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

simply red said:


> I can only tell you what the repair guy told me that I am missing a bushing on my rear axle trailing arm. He said he would orer the part or parts but he can't find them (that's what he said).If you had a drawing or a picture, it would help me. I am a woman who depends on repair guys to fix things.


I recognize that you are depending on this "repair guy" and you have to trust his recommendations.
That trailing arm (that Nissan calls a "radius rod") has a bushing but like the other bushings in the four parallel links of that XTrail the bushing cannot be replaced as far as I am aware. That part is available at:




__





2006 Nissan X-Trail Suspension Parts | TheWrenchMonkey Auto Parts Canada


Buy suspension parts for 2006 Nissan X-Trails. Free Shipping in Canada over $99. No Customs, No Duties, No Hassles




www.thewrenchmonkey.ca




under
"Suspension Trailing Arm - Rear "
They offer two options:
The MOOG part, MOOG RK642214, which Wrench Monkey sells it for $70.01 (plus some shipping, I don't know how much).
They also sell a Dorman part, DORMAN 522115, which they have on sale now for $59.78 , which I would say is a good deal. That is probably less than standard labour costs to remove the old one and to install the new one (the nuts on the bolts are probably seized and the bolt are probably also seized in the inner sleeve of the bushing). It may be necessary to replace the two existing bolts depending on their condition.

NAPA Canada does list what they seem to claim (maybe) is that trailing arm:
Control Arm - Lower - Rear Suspension
Part #: NCT 2607352, $77.49
but I am not completely confident that is the correct part and I would take the old part to match it if you decide to go to the nearest NAPA (they probably will have to order it).


I will send along the schematic of the '06 T30 XTrail rear suspension:

The part labelled '16' is the part you say you need to repair or replace (in fact you can only replace it).


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

Rock Auto also lists three of those trailing arms (radius rods) for the 2006 XTrail:
the same MOOG RK642214 as I mention in my previous note (for $43.01 CAD),
a MEVOTECH CMS30179 for $43.27 CAD
and a DELPHI TC3806 for $27.74 CAD.
Although the prices are in Canadian dollars the parts are shipped from the US so the shipping costs (and possible import duties) may make these three less appealing.
You could also go to the nearest Parts Source where you live with the brand and part numbers I have listed and see whether they possibly can get one or more of them. I see there are five Parts Source locations within the Winnipeg area. Parts Source is actually owned by Canadian Tire but PS are the better supplier for professionals and more serious backyard mechanics to find vehicle parts.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm back again. I've been looking around eBay (Canada) to see whether there are such things as replacement bushings for the XTrail T30 trailing arm (radius rod) and it turns out there may be:






Polyurethane bushing rear control arm knuckle bushing trailing NISSAN X TRAIL | eBay


Find best value and selection for your Polyurethane bushing rear control arm knuckle bushing trailing NISSAN X TRAIL search on eBay. World's leading marketplace.



www.ebay.ca





The description is a bit confusing to me but it looks like it may be the correct part although I would want to communicate with the seller to confirm that. It is actually from a seller in BC so no import duties and the asking price is $44.17 and free shipping (the listing says the seller will entertain offers). To use it, clearly the existing trailing arm would have to be removed, the old bushing removed and the bushing area cleaned up. So, as is usual in car repairs today, how much is the labour cost to actually replace the bad bushing, added to the cost of the part, compared to what is the best price of an entire replacement trailing arm. I am fairly confident that for your needs a new trailing arm is the most cost effective solution but you can review all the possibilities and make that decision, presumably in consultation with the person doing the work.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

DFSpencer said:


> I'm back again. I've been looking around eBay (Canada) to see whether there are such things as replacement bushings for the XTrail T30 trailing arm (radius rod) and it turns out there may be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finally got the repair shop to circle the parts I need. I am in Winnipeg. If you can recommend anywhere to order these parts from, I would appreciate it. The bushing is completely gone on one side. He tried to get the part through Piston Ring but nothing. Here is the photo with parts needed circled. This schemtic came from a Google Nissan xtrail search.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

simply red said:


> I finally got the repair shop to circle the parts I need. I am in Winnipeg. If you can recommend anywhere to order these parts from, I would appreciate it. The bushing is completely gone on one side. He tried to get the part through Piston Ring but nothing. Here is the photo with parts needed circled. This schemtic came from a Google Nissan xtrail search.
> View attachment 7307


Forgot to say, it's on the drivers side. When A part says RH or LH, which one is referring to drivers side?


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

simply red said:


> Forgot to say, it's on the drivers side. When A part says RH or LH, which one is referring to drivers side?


Those two parts are referred to (at least by Nissan) as 'parallel links'. The one towards the front of the vehicle is the 'front parallel link' and the one toward the back is the 'rear parallel link'. I had to replace both of the front parallel links on my XTrail (as I was essentially restoring the vehicle after buying it at a dealer's wholesale lot) because the bushings were bad and one was totally blown out. I would be surprised if you have a problem with only one side to be honest. The rear parallel links are the same left (driver's side) and right but the front parallel links are mirror images because of the position of the brackets that the ABS cables clip to. 
WrenchMonkey has them both but they call them "Suspension Control Arms" (Forward and Rearward). RockAuto has them listed in the section "Control Arm" and there are several brands listed, some calling them "lateral arms". RockAuto's prices are better but I think you may (?) have to pay customs and duty because they ship from the States. Amazon Canada may have the correct ones if you're willing to sort through all the hits. NAPA Canada doesn't seem to carry them although they list replacement bushings but I don't know if they're even correct but I would not go that route regardless. It is possible that PartsSource (owned by Canadian Tire but a better place for serious parts searching) may have them.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

DFSpencer said:


> Those two parts are referred to (at least by Nissan) as 'parallel links'. The one towards the front of the vehicle is the 'front parallel link' and the one toward the back is the 'rear parallel link'. I had to replace both of the front parallel links on my XTrail (as I was essentially restoring the vehicle after buying it at a dealer's wholesale lot) because the bushings were bad and one was totally blown out. I would be surprised if you have a problem with only one side to be honest. The rear parallel links are the same left (driver's side) and right but the front parallel links are mirror images because of the position of the brackets that the ABS cables clip to.
> WrenchMonkey has them both but they call them "Suspension Control Arms" (Forward and Rearward). RockAuto has them listed in the section "Control Arm" and there are several brands listed, some calling them "lateral arms". RockAuto's prices are better but I think you may (?) have to pay customs and duty because they ship from the States. Amazon Canada may have the correct ones if you're willing to sort through all the hits. NAPA Canada doesn't seem to carry them although they list replacement bushings but I don't know if they're even correct but I would not go that route regardless. It is possible that PartsSource (owned by Canadian Tire but a better place for serious parts searching) may have them.


Thanks for such a quick reply. The repaiman said it was only the drivers side. I was thinking of emailing the picture to Wrench Monkey and asking them to help me. Being a woman with no car knowledge, I have to hope I don't get taken advantage of. I'd rather deal with a cdn company. I don't really care what the cost is (though I won't tell the repair man that), I just want it fixed.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

The Wrench Monkey has them. rear left lower forward $69.08 rear lower rearward $44.39
Same parts are $44.96 and $27.37 at Rock Auto.
These are Moog, a very good make. I'm 99% sure these are the correct parts.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

X-hale said:


> The Wrench Monkey has them. rear left lower forward $69.08 rear lower rearward $44.39
> Same parts are $44.96 and $27.37 at Rock Auto.
> These are Moog, a very good make. I'm 99% sure these are the correct parts.


I am not sure if the mechanic circled the right thing. I got someone to go under the car and take 2 pictures. It is the bushings inside the part I circled, both ends. This is rear drivers side







.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

simply red said:


> I am not sure if the mechanic circled the right thing. I got someone to go under the car and take 2 pictures. It is the bushings inside the part I circled, both ends. This is rear drivers side
> View attachment 7352
> .
> View attachment 7351


Those are indeed what has been discussed, what Nissan calls the "rear parallel link" (left in the photo) and the "front parallel link" (right in the photo). Those are on the driver's side (the left side of Canadian XTrails). As discussed in this thread vendors may call them "lateral links" or even "control arms". You are in Winnipeg as I recall and I must say that the amount of rust on that rear end surprises me, it looks at least as bad as we expect to see here in Nova Scotia (and so on my '06 XTrail) where vehicle corrosion is notoriously bad. On my Xtrail both of the front parallel link bushings were really bad (at both ends) and needed replacement but the bushings in the rear links were fine. One unknown in dealing with vehicles with serious corrosion is whether you can actually disassemble the necessary nuts/bolts or whether they have to cut off and replaced with new ones. I had to do that with essentially every bolt in the rear end of my XTrail when I essentially overhauled it. So that long bolt that you can see that the outer ends of the two links fasten to may have to be cut off if that nut that you can see is too badly seized. That bolt is I think only available from Nissan but surprisingly my local dealer stocks it (clearly it must be used on Nissan models other than the XTrail) and it wasn't even ridiculously expensive.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

DFSpencer said:


> Those are indeed what has been discussed, what Nissan calls the "rear parallel link" (left in the photo) and the "front parallel link" (right in the photo). Those are on the driver's side (the left side of Canadian XTrails). As discussed in this thread vendors may call them "lateral links" or even "control arms". You are in Winnipeg as I recall and I must say that the amount of rust on that rear end surprises me, it looks at least as bad as we expect to see here in Nova Scotia (and so on my '06 XTrail) where vehicle corrosion is notoriously bad. On my Xtrail both of the front parallel link bushings were really bad (at both ends) and needed replacement but the bushings in the rear links were fine. One unknown in dealing with vehicles with serious corrosion is whether you can actually disassemble the necessary nuts/bolts or whether they have to cut off and replaced with new ones. I had to do that with essentially every bolt in the rear end of my XTrail when I essentially overhauled it. So that long bolt that you can see that the outer ends of the two links fasten to may have to be cut off if that nut that you can see is too badly seized. That bolt is I think only available from Nissan but surprisingly my local dealer stocks it (clearly it must be used on Nissan models other than the XTrail) and it wasn't even ridiculously expensive.


X-hale and DF Spencer. Thank you so much for all your help. I need your help some more. April 27, I emailed Wrench Monkey with the 2 pictures that I posted here. They wrote back asking me "Did the mechanic mention what type of bushings they are?". I wrote back I believe they are rubber and sent 2 pictures of the other side where the bushings are still good. They didn't reply so I called on Thursday their 1-888 number and left a message. Nothing. I emailed again today. In the meantime, I called the local Nissan dealership and spoke to a kind helpful man who gave me the numbers of the parts I need: 55120P A for the front and 55121+A for the rear. They are $122. each. The bolt part # is 55166 8H50A and it is $10.00. What I need help with: Are these the correct parts that X-hale gave me the links above for? I wanted confirmation from Wrench Monkey but they are no help. I am just so paranoid of ordering the wrong parts. Thanks.


what


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm as sure as I can be. If you're worried get the Nissan parts, they're only double the price for the pair. The bolt you will have to get from the dealer.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

X-hale said:


> I'm as sure as I can be. If you're worried get the Nissan parts, they're only double the price for the pair. The bolt you will have to get from the dealer.


Question: When you say "get the Nissan parts" and then get bolt from dealer, it sounds like I can get Nissan parts from somewhere other than the dealer. Any suggestions? 
PS: I just found out today I need to replace a rear wheel bearing on the passenger side. Had the drivers done less than a year ago and that was a $500. hit.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I've replaced 3 out of 4 wheel bearings over 3 years, it's a common X-Trail issue. I paid about $50 each for the bearings and $150 ea installation. I have an excellent mechanic that doesn't mind improvising to get the job done quickly and cheaply.
Nissan parts are dealer only. You misunderstood me.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

simply red said:


> Question: When you say "get the Nissan parts" and then get bolt from dealer, it sounds like I can get Nissan parts from somewhere other than the dealer. Any suggestions?
> PS: I just found out today I need to replace a rear wheel bearing on the passenger side. Had the drivers done less than a year ago and that was a $500. hit.


I have replaced all of my XTrail's wheel bearings in what has become a 'restoration' of the vehicle I bought nearly two years ago at a dealer's wholesale lot.
I am gobsmacked that someone charged you $500 to replace the driver-side bearing. Now it is possible that they found out, as I did when I disassembled my front end, that a ball joint was in terrible shape and that can only be replaced by replacing the whole control arm. It is certainly true that you really cannot replace those XTrail ball bearings without a serious floor press; mine is a 20 ton and many shops probably have a 30 ton. Those XTrail ball bearings are large and the outer race is about 1 3/4 inches (about 4.5 cm) deep and it gets stuck in the axle housing pretty tightly. As well, getting the inner race off the axle flange is a challenge. The thing is, you paid professionals to do the work and they presumably have experience at doing the work. I have never replaced bearings like the XTrail's and in fact the last wheel bearings I replaced were in several F150s that I owned over the years and they had roller bearings. I bought the two front wheel bearings through Amazon and paid about $34 Canadian. My XTrail is a 2006 with 226,000 plus km. How long do you think I need the parts that I am replacing to last, so why would I pay for premium (such as Nissan official) parts?


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

DFSpencer said:


> I have replaced all of my XTrail's wheel bearings in what has become a 'restoration' of the vehicle I bought nearly two years ago at a dealer's wholesale lot.
> I am gobsmacked that someone charged you $500 to replace the driver-side bearing. Now it is possible that they found out, as I did when I disassembled my front end, that a ball joint was in terrible shape and that can only be replaced by replacing the whole control arm. It is certainly true that you really cannot replace those XTrail ball bearings without a serious floor press; mine is a 20 ton and many shops probably have a 30 ton. Those XTrail ball bearings are large and the outer race is about 1 3/4 inches (about 4.5 cm) deep and it gets stuck in the axle housing pretty tightly. As well, getting the inner race off the axle flange is a challenge. The thing is, you paid professionals to do the work and they presumably have experience at doing the work. I have never replaced bearings like the XTrail's and in fact the last wheel bearings I replaced were in several F150s that I owned over the years and they had roller bearings. I bought the two front wheel bearings through Amazon and paid about $34 Canadian. My XTrail is a 2006 with 226,000 plus km. How long do you think I need the parts that I am replacing to last, so why would I pay for premium (such as Nissan official) parts?


Last summer the car was extremely loud. It turned out to be the bearing. Now it is very loud, maybe louder again so he thinks it's probably the other side bearing. I haven't taken it in as we are in lockdown. I draggeout my bill for the last bearing. It was $172.88 for the part and $200 (2 hrs) for labour. Extra parts $10. and taxes for a total $429. Question: Do you think the missing bushing would be causing the loudness instead of the bearing? I don't want to be taken advantage of by replacing the bearing when it's really the bushing. Another question: Is it a bad idea to get used suspension arm? After this Covid lockdown is over, I think I'd better start looking for another vehicle.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Two hours labour is not too bad but $173 for the bearing is robbery. 
The bushing would not cause the noise. A bearing makes a rumbling, roaring noise which usually increases with speed. If you turn hard left and right the noise gets louder when the bad bearing has more weight on it. If you turn left, the right side is weighted.
A used suspension arm is a bad idea. Not worth the savings. The new parts are cheap.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

simply red said:


> X-hale and DF Spencer. Thank you so much for all your help. I need your help some more. April 27, I emailed Wrench Monkey with the 2 pictures that I posted here. They wrote back asking me "Did the mechanic mention what type of bushings they are?". I wrote back I believe they are rubber and sent 2 pictures of the other side where the bushings are still good. They didn't reply so I called on Thursday their 1-888 number and left a message. Nothing. I emailed again today. In the meantime, I called the local Nissan dealership and spoke to a kind helpful man who gave me the numbers of the parts I need: 55120P A for the front and 55121+A for the rear. They are $122. each. The bolt part # is 55166 8H50A and it is $10.00. What I need help with: Are these the correct parts that X-hale gave me the links above for? I wanted confirmation from Wrench Monkey but they are no help. I am just so paranoid of ordering the wrong parts. Thanks.
> 
> 
> what


It is really unfortunate that you are being put through so much crap to get something fairly simple replaced on your XTrail. The Nissan part numbers are correct and I probably am not surprised by the price. I cannot find out exactly where I bought the two parts you need because I have replaced so many parts on the vehicle that I cannot keep track of where I purchased every one of them. I know that I bought very few parts from Nissan and question the need to buy high-priced parts for vehicles as old as ours. As well, I would bet that official Nissan parts are probably mainly manufactured in China anyway. I have no idea what that question about the "type" of bushings in those two parts means. You can, for some vehicles, get suspension parts where the bushings are not the traditional rubber but a type of plastic (polyurethane I think) which are supposed to improve the handing of the vehicle they are installed on with a trade off as I recall of a rougher ride. But that is not relevant for the factory-installed parts on XTrails because all the bushings are rubber. 
X-hale gave links to Wrench Monkey for the MOOG brand, and they are also available at Rock Auto as RK642052 for the left rear (that part is the same for both sides) and RK641727 for the left front. Those are the correct parts (the part numbers at Wrench Monkey agree with those). Rock Auto does also offer these same parts from several other well-known manufacturers so if you are a bit unimpressed by Wrench Monkey's poor customer service you could go to Rock Auto; Rock Auto has prices in our dollar but you probably will have to pay something for shipping and customs and brokerage but I'm sure they will still be much cheaper than the Nissan dealer part. Rock Auto for example has the Delphi parts TC3476 and TC3923, and the MevoTech CMS30178 and CMS30176.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

simply red said:


> Last summer the car was extremely loud. It turned out to be the bearing. Now it is very loud, maybe louder again so he thinks it's probably the other side bearing. I haven't taken it in as we are in lockdown. I draggeout my bill for the last bearing. It was $172.88 for the part and $200 (2 hrs) for labour. Extra parts $10. and taxes for a total $429. Question: Do you think the missing bushing would be causing the loudness instead of the bearing? I don't want to be taken advantage of by replacing the bearing when it's really the bushing. Another question: Is it a bad idea to get used suspension arm? After this Covid lockdown is over, I think I'd better start looking for another vehicle.


The sound/noise/rumbling you are describing is almost certainly a wheel bearing. The XTrail wheel bearings have two rings of 3/8 inch (1 cm) steel balls and when even one gets a little chunk missing or a chunk fused to it they get pretty noisy. You will notice that, when driving at fairly low speed (and radio, and fan off), if you make a sharp turn and hear that noise then you know it is a bearing and which side.You said you had the driver's left bearing already replaced so now when you make a test turn to the left you should hear the noise (take note whether it sounds like it's from the front or rear) and then compare making a turn to the right where there may still be some noise but much less. In fact you can probably diagnose it by jacking up one wheel at a time and hand spinning the wheel and listening; a mechanic's stethoscope is really handy in these situations. 
A blown bushing in the rear suspension of XTrails (which has a very simple multi-link suspension) would probably be noticed say as an odd noise/clunk if you go over a bump or if you turn the steering wheel from left to right or vice versa. The fact is that if a rear bushing in one of the links is totally blown out it may in some situations make the vehicle handle poorly but you shouldn't have a catastrophic failure because there is still a bolt, and the inner sleeve of the bushing, holding things more or less together. I personally would not even bother with risking buying used suspension parts, and in fact much of the replacement (unless you do the work yourself) is the labour anyway. The price you paid for that first wheel bearing I think is outrageous. You could buy four (or more) perfectly acceptable XTrail wheel bearings for that price.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

DFSpencer said:


> The sound/noise/rumbling you are describing is almost certainly a wheel bearing. The XTrail wheel bearings have two rings of 3/8 inch (1 cm) steel balls and when even one gets a little chunk missing or a chunk fused to it they get pretty noisy. You will notice that, when driving at fairly low speed (and radio, and fan off), if you make a sharp turn and hear that noise then you know it is a bearing and which side.You said you had the driver's left bearing already replaced so now when you make a test turn to the left you should hear the noise (take note whether it sounds like it's from the front or rear) and then compare making a turn to the right where there may still be some noise but much less. In fact you can probably diagnose it by jacking up one wheel at a time and hand spinning the wheel and listening; a mechanic's stethoscope is really handy in these situations.
> A blown bushing in the rear suspension of XTrails (which has a very simple multi-link suspension) would probably be noticed say as an odd noise/clunk if you go over a bump or if you turn the steering wheel from left to right or vice versa. The fact is that if a rear bushing in one of the links is totally blown out it may in some situations make the vehicle handle poorly but you shouldn't have a catastrophic failure because there is still a bolt, and the inner sleeve of the bushing, holding things more or less together. I personally would not even bother with risking buying used suspension parts, and in fact much of the replacement (unless you do the work yourself) is the labour anyway. The price you paid for that first wheel bearing I think is outrageous. You could buy four (or more) perfectly acceptable XTrail wheel bearings for that price.


I don't know what I would have done without you guys help and advice. My Dad used to be my auto knowledge guy but he has passed long ago. I didn't mention this because it really doesn't affect things but I am disabled. Being that and an older woman, I seem to be at the mechanics in this world mercy. The mechanic told me he couldn't find the bushings but he didn't try for the actual main parts and told me to see if I had any luck online. I think I will just go with the Wrench Monkey as the Rock Auto website was kinda confusing for me. Plus if there are duties thru Canada Post I may have to go to the Post Office. With lockdown and being Covid-vulnerable I'm hoping the Wrench Monkey stuff will just get delivered to the door. I will have to also get the bearing done as it is really loud and I am getting nervous to drive it. Thank you so much. It is very thoughtful for you to take your time to help me out. I will keep you updated. Judi


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Wrench Monkey has Timken front bearing 510060 for $52.73 and rear WB000002 for $78.49 assuming you have AWD.
I highly recommend Timken bearings. I always use them and have never had one fail yet.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

X-hale said:


> Wrench Monkey has Timken front bearing 510060 for $52.73 and rear WB000002 for $78.49 assuming you have AWD.
> I highly recommend Timken bearings. I always use them and have never had one fail yet.


I have another question, sorry: I went on the Wrench Monkey Facebook page and it is full of unhappy customers. Wrong parts sent, no help with refunds, emails blocked. I found another Canadian part company: Parts Avatar in Brampton and Edmonton. Their Facebook page has some complaints but nowhere near Wrench Monkey. They have the parts: Mevotech CMS30178 and CMS30176, $63.83 and $52.67. Have you guys had any dealings with Partsavatar and Mevotech parts? Another thing: I looked up the bearing on Wrench Monkey too and it said something about "requires 2". Not sure what that means. By the way it's a Xtrail Se AWD.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Requires 2 means left and right. Mevotech makes low quality throw away parts I wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole. Wrench Monkey has been excellent to me most times but are impossible to reach for customer service. I always use Rock Auto now. They are excellent to deal with. There price with shipping includes all taxes, duties etc. with no hidden surprises. You can see all prices in Canadian dollars. I ordered parking brake shoes and a hardware kit on Sunday and they will be here in the wilds of Quebec on Thursday.
P.S. If you're interested, I have a 5% discount code for Rock Auto.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

X-hale said:


> Requires 2 means left and right. Mevotech makes low quality throw away parts I wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole. Wrench Monkey has been excellent to me most times but are impossible to reach for customer service. I always use Rock Auto now. They are excellent to deal with. There price with shipping includes all taxes, duties etc. with no hidden surprises. You can see all prices in Canadian dollars. I ordered parking brake shoes and a hardware kit on Sunday and they will be here in the wilds of Quebec on Thursday.
> P.S. If you're interested, I have a 5% discount code for Rock Auto.


You convinced me. I am going to give Rock Auto a try. I have to recheck as the MOOG part641727 was there yesterday but can't find now. I will check more tomorrow. Too tired. I will take your code, thank you. Also, how do you usually pay. There are a few options.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Code: 168556572147729181 You enter the code on the check out page where it says "how did you hear about us". I usually use PayPal.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

simply red said:


> You convinced me. I am going to give Rock Auto a try. I have to recheck as the MOOG part641727 was there yesterday but can't find now. I will check more tomorrow. Too tired. I will take your code, thank you. Also, how do you usually pay. There are a few options.


Things just aren't working out. Rock Auto has the MOOG RK642052 (rear lower rearward) but o/s of the matching MOOG RK641727 (rear left forward). It was there yesterday. I see they have a Delphi TC3476 but it says "non adjustable type". Other than that, the other option is Mevotech. Should I wait or go with Delphi?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I noticed it went missing. Delphi should be fine. None of them are adjustable. I don't know why they give different confusing information.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

X-hale said:


> Wrench Monkey has Timken front bearing 510060 for $52.73 and rear WB000002 for $78.49 assuming you have AWD.
> I highly recommend Timken bearings. I always use them and have never had one fail yet.


I am aware that in some markets the T-30 XTrail was available as FWD (front wheel drive) but I don't think any Canadian XTrails were anything other than AWD/4WD. Regardless, the photos the OP has posted here show a rear drive shaft so hers is definitely AWD.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

There are many FWD X-Trails in Canada. I see them for sale all the time. In a previous post she mentioned hers is an AWD SE.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

X-hale said:


> There are many FWD X-Trails in Canada. I see them for sale all the time. In a previous post she mentioned hers is an AWD SE.


I ordered from Rock Auto today. I was just too peeved at Wrench Monkey for not getting back to me after 3 emails and 2 phone calls. Bad customer service can't be rewarded. I ordered the MOOG RK642052 (rear lower rearward) and the Delphi TC3476 (rear left lower forward). And I used X-hale's code. The only extra was 2 shipping costs (26.97) because 2 separate manufacturers. Now I have to order the bolt 8H50A from Nissan. I feel a weight off my shoulders finally making a decision. Can't wait to get everything done. 
Thanks again for all your expertise and help and most of all, patience with all my questions. I will keep you updated.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Rock Auto has 3 different warehouses. They charge a little extra if all the items aren't located in the same one. Sometimes similar parts from the same manufacturer will be located in different warehouses.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

X-hale said:


> Rock Auto has 3 different warehouses. They charge a little extra if all the items aren't located in the same one. Sometimes similar parts from the same manufacturer will be located in different warehouses.


Hi Guys. Thought I'd let you know how my saga went. Picked up car today after they had it for 3 days. So as you know I got the 2 control arms for the rear left from Rock Auto for $99.43. Was more as the parts came from 2 different warehouses. I also got the bolt from Nissan for $11.15. Now the bill from the repair shop: replaced rear right bearing, part was $168.45, 3 hours labour at $105/hr. (Said it was ceased and took longer than last time).. They also had to replace 2 control arm for the right side. Don't know why but it was done. Whereas I paid $99. for the 2 arms, they charged me $103 for one and $115. for the other (about the same price as Nissan quoted me). So total bill for bearing and replacing both sides control arms was $893.06 and taxes for a grand total of $1000.22. Add in what I paid and ends off at $1110.80. I kinda feel screwed but I am at their mercy. I know you guys thought what he charged me last bearing was highway robbery. They seem to make their money on jacking up the parts. At least it's quiet. Question: Do I need a wheel alignment after this type of work?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Ouch!
I thought you would buy the bearing from Rock Auto also. Why didn't they tell you both sides needed doing when they gave you the initial diagnosis? You could have ordered everything at once.
I don't think an alignment is necessary.
You should be good for a while now. Happy motoring!


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

X-hale said:


> Ouch!
> I thought you would buy the bearing from Rock Auto also. Why didn't they tell you both sides needed doing when they gave you the initial diagnosis? You could have ordered everything at once.
> I don't think an alignment is necessary.
> You should be good for a while now. Happy motoring!


I didn't know if it was the front or rear passenger bearing where the nosie was coming from. They called me about the bearing while up on the hoist. So I said OK. When they did the iniial diagonsis, it was only 1 siide control arms. They didn't tell me why they did both. I have a feeling it was so rusted that something probably broke. I was at the end of my frustration limit so I let them go for it. But I have learned a thing or two from your knowledge and support. Though I hope I won't need any more help for awhile. LOL.Thanks fellows.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

You're probably right about breaking rusty parts. My mechanic actually made a tool to do the wheel bearings without having to remove everything and risk collateral damage. It saved me a lot of money on labour and parts and he said he could use it again on other vehicles.
I'm so lucky to have a real old time country mechanic and he just turned 35 so he'll outlive me by quite a bit.


----------



## simply red (Jul 10, 2018)

X-hale said:


> You're probably right about breaking rusty parts. My mechanic actually made a tool to do the wheel bearings without having to remove everything and risk collateral damage. It saved me a lot of money on labour and parts and he said he could use it again on other vehicles.
> I'm so lucky to have a real old time country mechanic and he just turned 35 so he'll outlive me by quite a bit.


Like I said awhile back, I was fortunate as my Dad could fix anything especially cars. Now I just have to grin and bear it. You are lucky. Tip him well


----------

